# A short tale about Haldir



## Erebus (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been part of an online writing group recently and someone set us the task of taking a minor character from Lord of the Rings and trying to put together a 1000 word story that work by itself but would stay in keeping with the main story. I hope you enjoy it and any comments welcome 

http://erebus-writes.blogspot.com/2009/08/risen.html


----------

